# 4th Annual MNCSA Herf!!



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

On Saturday, March 23 the MN Cigar Smokers Assoc. will be hosting our 4th Annual Make-A-Wish Herf. Last year we were able to raise $5700 and grant 1 1/2 wishes. We hope you will be able to join us this year. All are invited and we hope to have 100+ people. No admission this year and raffle tickets are available for $3/1 ticket or $10/4 tickets. If you can't make it, you can still get in on the raffle. Since we are a small group, we are able to donate 100% of money raised to Make-A-Wish. Please feel free to e-mail me with any questions. Donations also happily accepted for the evening's live/silent auctions... Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

I'll be there..that oughta get a few more people to attend.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Funny, I try to avoid you. LOL Wish I could make it. I wish the event great success!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

Top since it's getting closer! C'mon down!!


----------



## PJT35 (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll just be getting back into town on the 23rd. Where is the location? How do I buy tickets?


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

I'll be there for sure, don't forget the white cake!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Yeah and that's gonna be a lot of candles..everyone should remember ourt birthday presents, it'll save ya' some postage..LMAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

e-mail sent


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Now there's an idea!


----------

